# Unaxol Question



## RDH79 (Oct 10, 2008)

The last couple of pens I have tried Unaxol on when it dries it looks like shattered glass or cob webs.  Am I putting it on to heavy? It just started doing this. The temp is coming down here.50's High 40's at night It hasnt been close to freezing yet.
 I just ran out of enduro so I will be trying Unaxol again this weekend. I put it on the same as enduro.  If It happens again I will post pics. Thanks Rich H.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 11, 2008)

Never had this happen to me. I use both Unaxol and Enduro, and I put on 3-4 thin coats, between applications I wait for a minute or two. It dries fast, maybe you are putting it on too thick.
When I used Enduro, I had to put on the Sealer first, let sit overnigh and then apply the top coat. With Unaxaol the sealer part is omitted. I only use this type of finishing on certain wood where I want to keep the grain structure "feelable" - like Irish Bog Oak - all my other woods get a CA finish.
In principle I like these finishes, they are just taking too long time for me - I have to wait overnight for a good cure - not good if you make a lot of pens at a time as I do.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 11, 2008)

Are you sanding after the sealer coats and the gloss coats?  I use 5-6 thin coats applied with Viva towels.  I wait about 2-3 mins in between coats.  I wait overnite between sealer and gloss to sand.  I sand with mm after the sealer coats and gloss coats.  I'm still learning so my methods may be wrong.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 11, 2008)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Are you sanding after the sealer coats and the gloss coats?  I use 5-6 thin coats applied with Viva towels.  I wait about 2-3 mins in between coats.  I wait overnite between sealer and gloss to sand.  I sand with mm after the sealer coats and gloss coats.  I'm still learning so my methods may be wrong.


This is in principle how I apply Enduro, just 3 coats only each sealer and top coat. I also let sit overnight before I apply the top coat and after this as well let sit overnight before final sanding. For Unaxol, I don't apply sanding sealer, just 4 coats or so, let sit overnight and finish sand the next day.


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 11, 2008)

OK Tried it again today. After sanding with micro-mesh to 12000 I applied a thin coat of #1 this time it I could see it drying. It turned the blank white. I let it dry for a couple hrs and had a very hard time sanding it off. I think I had to sand clear down to the wood again. Is this stuff bad? Or is suppose to dry white? Before I think I was putting it on way to heavy. Thanks Rich H.
This wood is a amboyna burl.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, I have never had that happen to me yet but then I'm still fairly at this.  Only about a dozen or so pens with Unaxol.  Maybe some others can chime in.


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 11, 2008)

Rudy, I think Monday I will try skipping sealer like you do. Have tried CA  Very allergic reactions. Even with resporator. So Enduro and Unaxol is the next best thing Time consuming but works for me. Thanks guys for the Info. Rich H>


----------

